# Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Juni 2016)

*Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet und behaltet eine von fünf Gigabyte XM300!

*5 × Gigabyte XM300:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Abtastung steht bei der Gigabyte XM300 mit dem Pixart 3988 ein optischer Sensor bereit, der per Infrarot-LED mit maximal 6.400 Dpi abtastet. Die Abtastrate kann in vier Stufen via Software in 50-Dpi-Schritten festgelegt werden, dabei wird die gewählte Dpi-Stufe durch vier weiße LEDs angezeigt. Für die Dpi-Wahl stehen zwei Knöpf bereit (Dpi +/-), die wie die beiden Haupt- und Daumentasten über sehr langlebige Omron-Schalter (ca. 20 Millionen Clicks) verfügen. Mit der Extreme-Software von Gigabyte kann die Polling-Rate in acht Stufen (125/142/166/200/250/333/500/1000 Hz) festgelegt werden, zudem ist die Umbelegung der Dpi-Umschaltung, etwa auf die Daumentasten, möglich.

Das optisch  auffälligste Ausstattungsmerkmal der Rechtshändermaus jedoch ist die vom  Spieler via Software einstellbare RGB-Beleuchtung für das Gigabyte-Logo auf dem mit einer  Anti-Rutsch-Beschichtung versehenen Heck der XM300. Der Spieler kann  allerdings nicht nur eine von 16,8 Millionen Farben des RGB-Farbraum  wählen. Es werden zusätzlich auch noch eine Farbwechselmodus (Cycling)  sowie ein Pulsiereffekt (Pulsing) angeboten, dessen Geschwindigkeit und  Beleuchtungsintensität der Spieler ebenfalls händisch anpassen kann Die  umfangreiche Software kommt ebenfalls zum Einsatz, wenn Makros  programmiert und die Einstellungen für eins der fünf Möglichen Profile  in der Gigabyte XM300 gespeichert werden sollen. Mehr Informationen gibt es in Kürze auf www.pcgameshardware.de.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games  Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Gigabyte die Chance  dazu: Fünf PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, die Gaming-Maus Gigabyte XM300 zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen  ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt,  dürft ihr die Hardware behalten. Für einen besonders gelungenen Test winkt nach der Veröffentlichung ein Exemplar der Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 Xtreme Gaming. Mehr Informationen zur Grafikkarte gibt es direkt bei Gigabyte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr kennt euch gut mit PC-Mäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet  einen Test der Gigabyte XM300  verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums -  schreibt einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit Gaming-Mäusen sowie vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet ihr eine  Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein  Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos)  registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gaming-Mäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und  endet voraussichtlich am 07.08.2016. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester  zurückzufordern und den Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht  erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 4.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand  beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von  anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Donnerstag, dem 30.06.2016, um 12 Uhr.*
*Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Stern1710 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team

zuerst einmal sehr toll, dass ihr wieder Lesertest zu Mäusen ausschreibt, finde ich sehr schön 

Kurz zu meiner Person und ob ich auch alle Anforderungen erfülle: Natürlich bin ich Mitglied im Forum. Mit Mäusen beschäftige ich mich bereits seit längerem, vor allem mit den Nagern jener Form, wie die Gigabyte sie bietet, was auch an meiner eher größeren Hand liegt. Mit der Installation von Treibern und dem Einrichten habe ich daher auch keine Probleme 
Mit der Schreibe sehr ich bei mir keine Probleme, da ich seit 2014 regelmäßig Testberichte verfasse und jene bei den Kollegen durch die hohe Wortanzahl und Informationsdichte viel Anklang finden. Dementsprechend macht es mir auch keine Probleme, ordentliche und passende Fotos zu schießen, Spiegelreflexkamera und Leuchten sowie etwas Geschick damit sei dank. Außerdem durfte ich bereits bei Lesertest teilnehmen und diese Reviews fanden ebenfalls Anklang in der Community. Dazu bevorzuge ich einen lockeren Schreibstil, womit sich die Reviews flüssig lesen lassen und die Darbietung nicht so starr und generisch wirkt.

Wie möchte ich die Mäuse testen?
Zuerst kommen natürlich die technischen Details unter die Lupe, genauso wie die Verpackung und die Maus selbst. Hier sind mir vor allem die Verarbeitung und das Kabel wichtig, wobei vor allem letzteres sich als gut verarbeitet erweisen sollte. Der Praxistest erfolgt im normale Alltag (also die Büroaufgaben und Bildbearbeitung), aber natürlich auch in Spielen. Hier sind natürlich die Shooter die Nummer 1 für anspruchsvolle Test, daher möchte ich hier mehrere Missionen in Call of Juarez Gunslinger spielen. Daneben muss eine Maus aber auch für Spiele wie World of Tanks für langsameres, präzises Zielen und Torchlight 2 für hektisches Hack&Slay geeignet sein. Bei den Unterlagen sind natürlich Mousepad (Razer) sowie ein normaler, weiß lackierter Tisch die Gegner für die Gleitpads auf der Maus.

Konkurrenten? 
Im praktischen Bereich möchte ich die XM300 gegen die Cougar M400, Logitech G400 und Razer Deathadder antreten lassen und vergleichen, wie sich jene im Handling und den Gleiteigenschaften unterscheiden.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich als einen der fünf Tester auswählen würdet, da ich bereits über einiges an Erfahrung mit dem Thema Review verfüge und mich für dieses Review natürlich noch mal mehr anstrengen werde . 

Carpe Diem,
Stern1710


----------



## wacoda (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Guten Tag

Gerne würde ich zum Kreis derer gehören die für den Test der Gigabyte XM300 ausgewählt werden.

Zwar bin ich nicht der Hardcore Zocker (nebst der Flugsimulation DCS werden hin und wieder die drei Stalker Teile gezockt), 
da ich aber häufig mit Bildbearbeitung und ähnlichem zu tun habe ist mir auch nebst dem spielen eine präzise Maus wichtig.
Üblicherweise wird die Maus bei mir gerade mal in einem Radius von maximal 3cm bewegt, wodurch ich wohl eher zu den "high sense" Nutzern zählen dürfte.
Vergleichen kann ich die Gigabyte XM300 mit einer Logitech G700, einer Logitech G9x sowie der Logitech MX Revolution. 

Da ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bereits an einem Lesertest teilnehmen durfte verweise ich, quasi als Referenz auf meinen ersten Lesertest.

Mit freundlichem Gruss
wacoda


----------



## delware (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Hallo, 

Ich würde gerne die XM300 testen. 
Ich bin Physikstudent, wohne in der schönen Steiermark und hab eine gewisse Vorliebe für den PC, im speziellen die Hardware desselben. Auf meinem Rechner wird gespielt und gearbeitet. Ersteres war immer sehr strategielastig, hat sich aber mittlerweile in Richtung SpaceSim (Star Citizen) und zwischendurch nen schnellen Shooter gewandelt. Wenns mal nicht das virtuelle Vergnügen ist wird der PC für Arbeiten fürs Studium genutzt oder auch für 3D-Konstruktion. 
Mit Reviews hab ich mittlerweile schon ein wenig Erfahrung, wobei ich noch nie zu einem Peripheriegerät einen Review geschrieben habe, dies wäre also hier ne Premiere. 

Mein Test würde sich vor allem auf die Nutzung in Spielen, aber eben auch beim arbeiten beziehen. Ebenso ist mir Design wichtig und natürlich auch die Qualität und Verarbeitung. Ebenso würde ich mir die Software und deren Usability anschauen und weitere Eindrücke aus der Verwendung schildern. Ebenso wird es genügend Fotos zu Unboxing und Inhalt geben.

Mein PC:

i7 4770k @stock
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
16GB Patriot Black Mamba
KFA² GTX 670 EX OC @ Prolimatech MK 26 + 2x SW2 140mm
Dark Power Pro 10
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
Crucial BX100 240 GB
WD Green 1TB
alles hübsch verpackt in einem Cooler Master HAF X

Als Tastatur habe ich eine Logitech G105 und meine Maus ist zur Zeit eine Logitech M510.


----------



## Pronounta (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

erst einmal möchte ich meinen Dank für diese Möglichkeit aussprechen. Die Möglichkeit, eine Review zu einem hoffentlich tollen Produkt zu erstellen und dieses Produkt am Ende auch noch behalten zu dürfen. Ich denke, diese von der Community geschriebenen Produktreviews haben schon einiges an tollen Reviews entstehen lassen und werden es auch weiterhin tun.

Ich würde gerne die XM300 testen und denke, dass ich dazu geeignet wäre. Als jemand, der selber einiges an teureren und auch günstigeren Mäusen ausgetestet hat, genauer gesagt eine Speedlink Decus, welche nicht mehr in meinem Besitz ist, welche ich aber für mehr als ein Jahr benutzt habe, eine Asus ROG Gladius, welche ich aktuell benutze und die Anker High Precision Gaming Maus, welche ich auch noch besitze, denke ich, dass ich die XM300 mit anderen Mäusen vergleichen kann und dank tieferen Kentnissen bezüglich Mäusen diese Maus auch ordentlich einschätzen kann.

Als langzeitiger CSGO- Overwatch- und League of Legends-Spieler und Spieler von vielen anderen Spielen ist mir Präzision und Ergonomie in Videospielen sehr wichtig. Als jemand, der je nach Anwendung auch zwischen verschiedenen Grips wechselt und sowohl den Claw- als auch den Palm- und den Fingertip-Grip aktiv benutzt, könnte ich die Ergonomie der Maus sehr gut einschätzen. Dank Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Sensoren und Fachkenntnis über diese könnte ich den Sensor der XM300 einschätzen und mit anderen Sensoren vergleichen.

Zusätzlich bin ich sehr Technikinteressiert und würde es kaum abwarten können, die Maus ausgiebig testen zu können. Und ich rede hier von mehr als nur die Präzision und Ergonomie: Verarbeitung, Software, Material, Präsentation und weitere Eigenschaften tragen genau so zum Endprodukt bei wie der Sensor. Demnach würde ich all diese Sachen unter die Lupe nehmen. Wichtig ist dabei natürlich nicht nur, wie gut die Maus beim Spielen von Spielen ist. Ich würde die XM300 für einige Tage ausschließlich und bei jeder Aufgabe nutzen, um ein möglichst genaues Bild von der Maus zu haben. 

Um noch ein mal zusammenzufassen, was ich ungefähr testen würde:


Präsentation, Verpackung und Lieferumfang

Äußeres (benutztes Material, Verarbeitung, Design)

Technische Daten (u.a. Sensor, Größe, Gewicht)

Erste Eindrücke Ergonomie

Softwareinstallation, Bedienbarkeit und Umfang dieser

Genauer Praxistest (Benutzung im Alltag und Gamingszenarien in Spielen verschiedensten Genres)

Fazit

Dabei würde ich die Vergleichsmäuse immer im Kopf behalten und, wenn möglich, Vergleiche zwischen der XM300 und ihnen ziehen. Somit kann der Leser sehen, wie die XM300 gegen Mäuse in ihrer Preisklasse oder einer höheren Preisklasse ankommt. Falls gewünscht würde ich auch eine Videoreview zu der Maus machen.

Außerdem bräuchte ich auch mal eine neue Grafikkarte. Falls ich also die Maus bekommen sollte, würde ich mich bei der Review extra anstregen, um ein lang ersehntes Grafikkartenupgrade durchführen zu können. 

Es würde mich sehr freuen, als Tester ausgewählt zu werden! Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich die Erfahrung und das Fachwissen mitbringe, um eine Review zu schreiben, welche euren Erwartungen mindestens gerecht wird.

Liebe Grüße,
Pronounta


----------



## target2804 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

mein Name ist Alex, ich bin 27 Jahre alt und studiere Informatik. Seit 2012 bin ich im PCGH-Forum aktiv und konnte mir über die Jahre ein fundiertes Wissen über Hardwarekomponenten und Peripherie aneignen.  
Erfahrung mit Gaming Mäusen bringe ich definitiv mit. In diesem Bereich bin ich Enthusiast. Mäuse hatte ich wirklich viele bisher. Dazu zählen viele Razer-Produkte, aber auch Mäuse der Logitech Konkurrenz. Aktuell benutze ich eine Razer Deathadder Chroma.
Da ich beim Spielen höchsten Wert auf eine hochwertige Maus, gute Griffigkeit und Präzision beim Aiming lege (Shooter gehören zu meinen Favoriten), würde ich die Maus gerne bis ins kleinste Detail kritisch bewerten.
Ich bin davon überzeugt, in der Lage zu sein, längere sinnvolle Texte fehlerfrei und grammatikalisch korrekt zu verfassen. Digitale Fotos und Videos in bis zu 4K Qualität sind kein Problem, da ich in meiner Fakultät Zugang zu einem großen Videostudio mit Greenscreen habe.
Für Alpenföhn durfte ich vor längerer Zeit schon einen Lesertest zu den WingBoost Red Clover Lüftern verfassen, der auch bei Alpenföhn selbst gut ankam (siehe Signatur, da ist der Link).

Ich fühle mich deshalb gut für diesen Lesertest geeignet und würde mich freuen, die Herausforderung annehmen zu dürfen.

Mein System:
CPU: i7 3770
Mobo: Asus P8H77-V
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600Mhz
Graka: Asus Strix R9 390

Zum genauen Testablauf mache ich mir natürlich erst Gedanken, wenn ich eine Zusage bekomme, sollte aber grob so aussehen:

1. Einleitung
2. Verpackung
3. Haptik, Ergonomie
4. Vgl. zur Deathadder Chroma in verschiedenen Praxistests
5. Fazit


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Alex


----------



## Killswitch2008 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Ein herzliches moin moin an das PcGamesHardware Team und natürlich an alle Leserinnen und Leser,
ich bin Philipp, 25 Jahre alt, studiere aktuell Jura im letzten Semester und arbeite nebenbei am Lehrstuhl, an dem ich für die IT und die Website verantwortlich bin. Hobby Nr. 1 ist alles rund um den PC und die Fotografie. Danach viele verschiedene Actionsportarten und einiges mehr.


Mein PC sieht wie folgt aus:
Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3
Asus Z87-PRO (C2)
8 GB Teamgroup Vulcan Gold 2400 Mhz
Evga 560 TI mit EKL Peter
Crucial MX 100 512 GB
Windows 10
Bisherige Maus ist eine Corsair M65 (nicht RGB)

Im Test der Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming XM300 würde ich eingehen auf



Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Allgemeine Details der Gigabyte XM300, wie Verarbeitung, Größe, Aussehen und natürlich das Gesamtgewicht
Test der Software
Praxistest: Ergonomie, Haptik und allgemeine Benutzbarkeit im Alltag, bei der Bildbearbeitung oder in Spielen
Fazit und vielleicht vgl. zur M65 (und/oder alte Roccat Kone)

Natürlich würde ich den Test mit Bildern von meiner Nikon D7100 unterstützen.

Testen würde ich die Gigabyte XM300 gerne, da ich demnächst einen zweiten PC zusammenbauen will und vor allem bei der Maus und Tastatur unschlüssig bin. Diese Maus scheint mir einen näheren Blick wert zu sein, daher würde ich sie gerne selbst mal ausprobieren. 
Ich freue mich, wenn Ihr mir die Möglichkeit geben würdet, diese zu testen.

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Braineater (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Nachdem ich schon länger keinen Lesertest mehr hier im Forum verfasst habe, wäre die Gigabyte XM300 ein guter Grund das mal wieder zu ändern 

Kurz zu mir: Mein Name ist Daniel und ich bin 29 Jahre "jung" und arbeite aktuell in einem mittelständischen IT Unternehmen. Ich habe schon das ein oder andere Review hier im Forum verfasst, bin also durchaus vertraut im Umgang mit meiner Canon EOS 70D und bin natürlich auch in der Lage vernünftige Texte zusammenzuschreiben 

Ich habe aktuell eine ordentliche Auswahl an Vergleichsmäusen hier (sowohl mit Laser als auch mit optischem Sensor). Das wären: Xtrfy XG-M2, Steelseries Sensei, Steelseries Rival 300, Steelseries Rival 100, Steelseries Sensei Wireless, Roccat Kone Pure, Roccat Kone Pure Optical, EpicGear CyclopsX sowie eine EpicGear Gekkota. Dazu werde ich noch auf verschiedenen Mauspads mit unterschiedlichen Oberflächen testen (Hybrid, Stoff, Hartplastik mit feiner und grober Körnung). 

Neben der *Betrachtung und einem Vergleich von Ergonomie und Haptik* würde ich mich natürlich auch auf die *Gamingeigenschaften und Sensorleistung* konzetrieren. Dazu stehen verschiedene Shooter wie CS:GO, BF3/4, Doom, Crysis3 bereit, aber auch Spiele wie Diablo3 oder Company of Heroes. Es ist also von allem was dabei. Ich plane zudem noch ein oder zwei Spezialtests, dazu möchte ich an dieser Stelle aber noch nichts verraten.

Folgendes Testsystem kommt dabei zum Einsatz:
i7 6700k @ 4,4GHz
Asus Maximus VIII Hero
32 GB HyperX Predator
KFA2 GTX 960 OC Black
Creative SoundBlaster ZxR
1TB Crucial MX200 + 750GB Crucial MX300
Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Würde mich freuen nhac langer Zeit mal wieder einen Lesertest hier im Forum veröffentlichen zu können.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

ich würde mich gerne für den Test einer XM300 bewerben, da ich seit einiger Zeit wieder ein gesteigertes Interesse für Gaming-Mäuse hege und in den letzten Wochen auch schon die Gelegenheit hatte, einige Modelle ausgiebig auszuprobieren und miteinander zu vergleichen. Seither ist mir auch die neue Gigabyte einige Male ins Auge gefallen, die auf der Suche nach "_der Maus_" ein vielversprechendes Gesamtpaket zu bieten scheint.

Im Rahmen eines Testberichtes würde ich auf dieses gerne näher eingehen und dabei selbstverständlich Merkmale wie etwa das  Design, die Ergonomie und Taktilität, die Ausstattung und Software als auch die praktische Performance beziehungsweise Implementierung des Sensors untersuchen. Des Weiteren würde sich auch - insbesondere mit Blick auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis - ein Vergleich mit anderen Mäusen anbieten. Hier würde aufgrund der technischen und ergonomischen Ähnlichkeiten vorallem die Razer DeathAdder Chroma infrage kommen.

An Erfahrungswerten bringe ich nicht nur einen sicheren und strukturierten Umgang mit dem Medium Text, sondern auch eine langjährige Übung auf dem Gebiet der grafischen Darstellung, von der (Produkt-)Fotografie bis hin zur Illustration, mit. An Referenzen verweise ich an dieser Stelle ganz bescheiden auf mein erst vor kurzem veröffentlichtes Lüfter-Roundup 2016 (siehe Signatur) 

Ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen, in das Programm aufgenommen zu werden und einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben zu dürfen.

Lieben Gruß,
_DerKabelbinder_


----------



## Songoku- (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal 

Vorab: Ich weiß, ich bin noch nicht lange angemeldet hier.
Das hat aber auch seinen Grund. Ich bin erst vor kurzem dieses Forum entdeckt, davor war ich unter anderem bei Computerbase.de und Hardwareluxx.de einige Reviews geschrieben, die unter anderem bei Geizhals etc gelistet sind:
Review Super Flower Leadex 1600 W Titanium: Ein echter Titan! - ComputerBase Forum
[User-Review] Cooler Master V550: Ein Ruhestifer im High End Segment?
[User-Review] 4 mechanische Tastaturen im Test: Muss es immer teuer sein?
[User-Review] Cougar CMD 500W: Digitale Netzteile endlich günstig?
[User-Review] 4 Luft und 1 Wasserkühlung im Test: Welchen Prozessor Kühler brauche ich wirklich?
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...te-waermeleitpaste-auf-dem-markt-1102800.html
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...assen-und-flashen-nvidia-version-1113151.html

Das sind einige von mehreren  Alle Tests wurden sowohl bei Computerbase als auch bei Hardwareluxx gepostet. Zukünftig möchte ich meine Reviews ebenfalls im PCGH Forum schreiben und werde mich aktiver diesem Forum widmen.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich möchte die Gigabyte XM-300 testen, da sie für 39€ noch relativ günstig ist. Viele User fragen sich, ob eine Mittelklasse Maus ausreicht, oder ob es für präzises Spielen das High End Segment sein soll. Ich hätte hier zwei Vergleichskandidaten parat. Einmal die Cooler Master Xentinel III ( 49€) und die Razer Deathadder Chroma (69€).

Ich würde auf folgende Punkte eingehen:
- Verpackung und Lieferumfang
- Optik, Verarbeitung
- Ergonomie / Haptik
- Lautstärke der Mausklicks ( wird gemessen mit einem Voltcraft SL-100) 
- Alltagserfahrungen: Office, Desktop, Spiele ( vor allem Shooter) und Videobearbeitung
- Vergleich gegen die oben genannten Modelle
- Kurze Präsentation per Video
- Software
- Fazit / Kaufempfehlung oder nicht


Ich habe mir noch überlegt, die Maus kurz auf meinem Youtube Kanal zu veröffentlichen ( 1 Minute Optik der Maus mit Musik präsentieren):

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4utWeuVP6KrAqiQYPS7-4Q
Bin da zwar nicht extrem aktiv, aber  fast 2000 Klicks bei 3 Videos sind schon ganz akzeptabel 


Ich würde mich freuen, die Gigabyte XM300 testen zu dürfen.

MfG!


----------



## Crackman81 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit gerne um die "Stelle" als Tester für die XM300 bewerben.

Ich bin als Entwickler in der IT-Branche tätig und kann im privaten Bereich auf ca. 20 Jahre Hardware-Erfahrung zurückblicken. Mein erster selbstgebauter PC war ein Pentium 100, welcher kurze Zeit drauf mit meiner ersten 3D-Grafikkarte (Diamond Monster 3D) ausgestattet wurde.

Ich halte mein System stets aktuell und verfüge zur Zeit über folgende Gaming-Konfiguration:
– CPU: Intel i7 6700k
– Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce 970 GTX Gaming 4G
– RAM: 16GB (2x 8GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000
– SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
– HDD: WD Black 1TB
– Netzteil: Corsair RM850i
– Gehäuse: Thermaltake Supressor F31
– CPU-Kühlung: Corsair H110i GT
– Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
– opt. Laufwerk: LG BluRay-Brenner
- Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home & Ubuntu 15.10

Das System in Bildern ist auf meinem Blog zu sehen: Mein Gaming-PC – Hardware-Pilot
Anhand dieses lässt sich ebenfalls die Qualität der (mit meiner Canon EOS 1100D gemachten) Bilder erkennen.

Eine solche Gaming-Maus hat ihren natürlich Lebensraum selbstverständlich in aktuellen Spielen aller möglichen Genres. Diese besitze ich zu Genüge und würde die Maus daher unter anderem mit DOOM, The Divison oder The Witcher 3 testen. Hierbei wird zum einem mit einem Standard-Mauspad, als auch auf meinem weissen Tisch geprüft. Mit letzterem hatte so manche optische Maus schon ihre Schwierigkeiten, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass die XM300 sich auch hier heimisch fühlen wird.

Natürlich muss sich die Maus auch abseits der Spiele-Welt behaupten. So sollte es mit ihr möglich sein, auch im Office-Umfeld pixelgenau zu arbeiten wenn es darauf ankommt. Als zusätzliche Disziplin würde ich die Maus auf ihre Linux-Kompatibilität hin überprüfen, indem ich sie in meinem Ubuntu verwende.

Ich bin in der Lage, einen qualifizierten Test-Bericht zu verfassen, welcher keine Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler enthält. Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn ihr euch für mich entscheiden würdet.

Viele Grüße,
Dominik / crackman81


----------



## kazzig (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Sodele jetzt ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich blogge seit 8 Jahren und habe einen sehr erfolgreichen Blog mit knapp 40.000 Abonnenten - das schreiben scheint mir doch irgendwie zu liegen.
Seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr beschäftigt mich der Computer schon und seit dieser Zeit kamen und gingen natürlich sehr viele Mäuse. Von der Kugelmaus, die man noch ständig auspusten musste, bis hin zum Ultra-Super-Lasersensor habe ich alles gesehen. 
Mein persönlicher Mäusestall beinhaltet aktuell zwei Logitech Mäuse: die legendäre MX518 Refresh und meine aktuelle G502 Proteus Core. Ich gebe zu, ich habe eine sehr klare Präferenz für Logitech-Mäuse und erhoffe mir durch den Test der Gigabyte XM300 eine klare Zuordnung von Mäuse im Mittelklasse-Bereich. Mit einem Preis von 39€ dürfte sie vor allem für viele Spieler interessant sein, die nicht bereit sind 80€+ für eine Maus auszugeben.


Im Test würde ich chronologisch eingehen auf:
- Verpackung & Lieferumfang
- Optik
- Verarbeitungsqualität
- Ergonomie & Funktion
- Bloggen, Office, Spiele (querbeet)
- Vergleich gegen die Logitech Mäuse
- evtl. Video (für den Youtube Kanal)
- Fazit


Produkttests kann man nie genug haben und ich freue mich auf das Auswahlverfahren!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

auch ich schmeiße gerne wieder meinen Hut in den Ring - denn das ist genau mein Ding.
Ich bin der Sebastian, 34 Jahre jung, Vater von zwei Rotznasen verheiratet und angehender Fachinformatiker aus Essen (NRW).
Meine Passion? Computer! Und das seit meiner Kindheit, wo alles mit einem Sinclair angefangen hat (Ich war schon als Kind ein Nerd^^).

In den letzten Jahren habe ich derart viele Mäuse in der rechten Hand gehalten, dass ich beinahe behaupten würde, dass ich mir sehr gut auskenne.
Derzeit verfüge ich über eine Logitech G502, eine Razer Abyssus, einer Razer Ouroboros und einer Steel Series Sensai.
Warum ich so viele Mäuse habe? Ich habe einfach einen Sammeltick - so wie manche Frauen Schuhe horten, mache ich das mit Mäusen.
Das ergibt also einen guten Pool für nette Vergleiche. Ein Gaming PC sowie viele Spiele, dienen als Testumgebung. 
Die Maus darf es sich auf einem Razer Mauspad bequem machen, einem Goliathus in Large übrigens.

Eine ordentlich Schreibe habe ich natürlich auch und meine Foto Skills habe ich auch deutlich verbessern können.
Daher lasst mich auf die Maus los - ich bin bereit.


----------



## Ollah93 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Also gut, dann versuch ich mal mein Glück.

Ich denke schon, dass ich ganz gut schreiben kann. Ich habe Zeit meines Lebens auf meine Rechtschreibung geachtet und war jahrelang als Rollenspieler in Guild Wars 2 tätig(Chatrollenspiel). Da achtet man auf derlei Dinge. Entsprechend ist das kein Problem. Es wäre auch nicht der erste Test den ich schreiben würde bei einer solchen Aktion.
Außerdem besitze ich zur Zeit eine Roccat Kova Pure Gaming Maus. Ein Vergleichsprodukt ist also vorhanden und es ist bei weitem nicht meine erste Maus. Um genauer zu sein ist es meine vierte. Zu Beginn hatte ich eine 0815-Maus dessen Name mir in keinster Form in Gedächnis blieb, weil es auch schon 9 Jahre her ist. Dann kam meine erste Roccat-Gaming-Maus, die Kova. Die hatte ich in meinem jungen Eifer, nach einer mieserablen Runde in Battlefield, volles Karacho an die Wand geworfen. Im Anschluss holte ich mir auf Empfehlung eines Freundes die Razer DeathAdder, welche mir allerdings in keinster Form zusprach. Gang im Gegenteil, mein Skill nahm gefühlt ab, egal wie lange ich mich daran probierte die Gewohnheit abzulegen und neu anzutrainieren. Die wurde dann wieder umgetauscht in eine Roccat Kone Pure und hält bis heute. Natürlich habe ich meinen jugendlichen Zorn abgelegt, weil heutzutage Hardware teuer ist.
Ansonsten bin ich ganz offensichtlich ein Gamer. Ich zocke Battlefield 4, The Witcher 3(schon wieder), League of Legends, auch solche einfachen Dinge wie Star Wars The Old Republic, Unravel oder Assassins Creed Syndicate.

Ich weiß welche Bereiche ich testen muss, ich weiß worauf ich bei diesen Tests achten muss und ich weiß wie man richtig schreibt. Und damit bewerbe ich mich!


----------



## manson9393 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Guten Abend, 

gerne würde ich mich auch für das Review der Gigabyte XM300 bewerben  

Einen PCGH-Account habe ich, ebenso wie brennendes Interesse für die Maus. 
Bisher habe ich schon verschiedene Gamingmäuse getestet, unter anderem nutze ich gerade eine Razer Imperator 2012, welche aber irgendwann demnächst wohl das Zeitliche segnen wird.

Da das Schreiben an sich für mich, auch abseits von technischen Inhalten, schon immer ein großes Hobby war, dürfte mir das nicht allzu schwer fallen. Auch einige Reviews für Alternate und Caseking habe ich unter meinem Nickname schon geschrieben. 

Eigentlich studiere ich Soziale Arbeit, aber beschäftige mich schon mehrere Jahre sehr intensiv mit allen Dingen rund um PC-Hardware, Software und mit zugegebener Maßen manchmal exzessivem Spielen. Meine Bibliothek bei Steam ist sehr umfangreich und könnte für den Test der Maus gute Dienste leisten, egal ob es FPS, RTS, rundenbasierte Strategie oder auch einfach Adventures sein sollen.

Natürlich habe ich auch das passende Testumfeld, die Specs meines PCs sehen aus wie folgt:

Mainboard: Gigabyte X99 Gaming 7 Wifi Mainboard
RAM: 16 GB 2133
Grafikkarte:  Gigabyte Windforce 3X GeForce GTX 970
Prozessor: Intel I7 5930K
SSD: Samsung Evo 256 GB
HDD: 2 TB Western Digital Green
Windows 10

Die Maus würde ich auf Herz und Nieren testen, im Speziellen auf
Haptik, Ergonomie
Praxistauglichkeit in Games, aber auch in Alltagsanwendungen
Lieferumfang, Verarbeitungsqualität


und natürlich mache ich noch einen direkten Vergleich zur Razer Imperator Gaming Maus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen ans Forum, viel Erfolg an alle


----------



## swanny1 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Guten Abend PCGH-Team und Community!

Dem Aufruf bei Facebook folgend, möchte ich mich hiermit für den Test der XM300 bewerben. Mein Name ist Richard. Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und studiere in Chemnitz Soziologie auf Master-Ebene. Neben dem Studium bin ich leidenschaftlicher CS:GO Spieler und "e-Sportler". Mein Account zählt über 2000 Spielstunden und auf Amateur-Ebene bin ich recht erfolgreich gewesen, zuletzt im Team auf der DREAMHACK Leipzig Lan als Dritter im 3vs3 und Erster im 5vs5.
Insgesamt "zocke" ich schon seit 10 Jahren CS (vor Global Offensive: 1.6) und habe auch in diversen anderen Multiplayer-Genren Erfahrung gesammelt.

Vor allem im Bereich der Computer-Mäuse muss der Gamer auf zahlreiche Indikatoren achten: Sie soll die Koordinationswünsche des Spielers flüssig, präzise und schnell übertragen können. Handling, Gewicht und Größe sollten dabei im Einklang mit der verbauten Technik stehen, um durch ausgezeichnete Kontrolle eine nutzbare Performance zu garantieren. Faktoren, wie mögliche Verschleiß-Stellen, oder die Qualität bei langanhaltender Nutzung spielen ebenfalls eine wichtige Rolle.

Der Test der Maus liegt mir nicht nur wegen der Möglichkeit des Gewinns am Herzen, sondern auch, weil ich als überzeugter "e-Sportler" stets an vielversprechenden Eingabegeräten interessiert bin. Zudem fühle ich mich dazu in der Lage, einen für die Community relevanten Beitrag zu leisten.
Es wäre mein erster Testbericht in diesem Themenbereich, doch die lange Erfahrung lässt mich wissen, worauf es bei Produkten dieser Art ankommt. Dadurch, dass mein Studium eine Vielzahl von schriftlichen Ausarbeitungen verlangt, gehört das Beherrschen der deutschen Rechtschreibung, sowie eine konkrete Texterstellung zu meinem Grundlagenrepertoire.

Über eine Teilnahme würde ich mich ganz sehr freuen!


Herzliche Grüße

Richard.


----------



## proaimer (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Hallöchen

auch ich möchte mich für den Test einer der fünf Gigabyte XM300 Mäuse bewerben.

Zu meiner Person:

Soziologiestudent bei Tag, Pizzafahrer bei Nacht, leidenschaftlicher Zocker zwischendurch 

Zur Zeit nutze ich eine Roccat Kone zum spielen sowie eine Anker ergonomische Maus zum arbeiten. Die Kone begleitet mich bereits mehr als fünf Jahren und ist mittlerweile bereits arg ramponiert bzw. ich meine, dass der Sensor gelegentlich spinnt. Zwischendurch hatte ich eine Mamba wenige Tage genutzt, verkaufte diese jedoch weiter, da Sie mir haptisch nicht gefiel.

Was ist mir wichtig bei einer Gamingmaus? Die Optik zunächst einmal, sie darf nicht zu poppig aber auch nicht zu langweilig sein. Weiterhin muss die DPI schnell verstellbar sein, da ich je nach Anwendung (CS:GO vs. Browsing vs. DayZ ) diese anpasse und der Bedienkomfort sehr gut sein muss. Ebenso darf auch das Scrollwheel sowie die Tasten nicht zu locker sitzen und sollen selbst bei tausendfachem scrollen/klicken weiterhin bequem zu bedienen sein.

Da ich knapp 4h am Tag am PC / Laptop verbringe, ist der Komfort sehr wichtig, da ich bequem alle Tasten erreichen möchte, ohne mir die Finger zu verrenken.
Das  RGB leuchtende Logo auf der Oberseite sowie einige leuchtende Akzente der Maus sagen mir persönlich sehr zu und wirken nicht zu aufdringlich.

Zu meiner Testhardware gehören:

i5 6600k
980 GTX
480GB SSD
6TB HDD
Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon

Mein Fokus in diesem Test soll sich auf den Bedienkomfort im Vgl. zu meiner alten Kone, einer 08/15 PC Maus sowie meine ergonomische Maus beziehen, die Verarbeitungsqualität, die Bedienbarkeit der einzelnen Tasten sowie die Verstellbarkeit der DPI.
Weitere Kleinigkeiten würde ich selbstredend auch untersuchen, u.a steht mir hierzu auch eine prall gefüllte Steam Bibliothek zur Verfügung.

Zuletzt beherrsche ich auch die deutsche Sprache und bin in der Lage einen strukturierten sowie gut leserlichen Bericht zu verfassen.

Ich würde freuen als Tester ausgewählt zu werden und verbleibe

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Hennemi (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

 ich habe mit Freude bereits an zwei Lesertests (BitFenix Pandora & Wärmeleitpaste von Thermalgrizzly) teilgenommen und freue mich auf die erneute Chance.

Zum Test steht mir ein IntelCore i5-4460 mit 3.2GHz, auf einem MSI H97 Gaming 3 und eine MSI 980TI zur Verfügung. Als Netzteil benutze ich ein EVGA SuperNova G2 750Ws. Alles verpackt in einem Cooltek W2.

Während der Tests werden natürlich verschiedene Bewertungskriterien berücksichtigt:

- Zu Beginn die Spezifikationen.
- Darauf folgend ein Unboxing mit den ersten Eindrücken. (Ein Video dazu ist bestimmt Interessant)
- Die Ergonomie mit Blick auf die Verschiedenen Mausgriffen (Fingertip, Palmgrip & Clawgrip)
- Natürlich die Verarbeitung. Sitzt alles fest? Klappert vielleicht etwas?
- Die Computersoftware wird auch ihre Beachtung finden.
- Im Praxiseinsatz sind mir die verschieden DPI-Einstellung und ein Präzisen Arbeit wichtig. Wird die Maus, dass auch bieten können?
- Ein Kennzeichen der Maus ist ihre RGB-Beleuchtung, weshalb auch diese ausgiebig geprüft wird. Natürlich dürfen die anderen Features nicht vergessen werden.


Zum Vergleich steht mir die Fight Mouse Elite von Revoltec sowie die G500s von Logitech.
Alles wird auf einem FireGround Mpousepad von Sharkoon getestet.

Als Selbsterstelltes Diagramm werde ich eine Vergleichstabelle machen. Inhaltlich werden die verschiedenen DPI Einstellungen und die Gewichtseinstellungen ihren Platz finden.

Eine Kamera für Fotos ist vorhanden.
Wie man lesen kann bin ich der deutschen Sprache bemächtigt und das testen und vergleichen der verschiedenen Mäuse wird für mich ein Vergnügen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich wieder mit dabei wäre.
Hennemi


----------



## Ion (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Guten Tag zusammen

Gerne möchte auch ich mich auf ein Testexemplar der Gigabyte XM300 bewerben.

Die Maus als Eingabegerät ist immer etwas sehr persönliches, da viele Faktoren wie z. B. die Farbe, Ausstattung oder der Hersteller eine große Rolle bei der Kaufentscheidung spielen. Besonderheiten, die sich von den Produkten der Konkurrenz abheben, sind immer schwieriger zu finden. Auch die XM300 bietet da "nur" das übliche, dafür ist der Preis mit rund 40€ aber auch sehr fair angesetzt. Letzten Endes spielt der Wohlfühl-Faktor auch eine wichtige Rolle.

Schon im Jahr 2002 wurde ich erstmals auf sogegannte "Gaming-Mäuse" aufmerksam und gönnte mir eine Razer Copperhead. Sofort fiel mir das "smoothe" Gefühl beim spielen meiner Lieblingsspiele auf. Seitdem habe ich einen wahren Marathon verschiedener Mäuse hinter mir. Darunter z. B. weitere Produkte von Razer (Deathadder, Mamba, Diamondback), Steelseries (Sensei) sowie Logitech (G500, G500s, G502) und Roccat (Kone+) und noch viele mehr. Jede Maus hatte was besonderes, jede fühlte sich anders an. Auf diesen Pool von Erfahrungen baue ich mein Fundament auf, gerne möchte ich herausfinden was die XM300 von Gigabyte besonders macht und wo sie sich in der "Hall of Fame" platziert.

Auf folgende Kriterien möchte ich beim Test eingehen:

*- Ausstattung* (Karton, Zubehör, Anleitung)
*- Die Maus im Detail* (Detailaufnahmen, Besonderheiten, Ergonomie, Verarbeitung, Maße/Gewicht)
*- Software* (Funktionsumfang, Bedienbarkeit)
*- Office- und Spieltauglichkeit *("Gefühl" beim arbeiten und spielen)
*- Features* (Sensor, Liftoff-Distanz, DPI, Makros, Profile, RGB-Farbraum)
*- Griffstile* (Tip-, Claw-, oder Palm-Grip)
*- Fazit *(Quintessenz aller Erfahrungen)

Vergleichsprodukte stehen mir in Form einer _Logitech G500s_, _Asus Sica_ und einer _Roccat Kone+ _zur Verfügung, womit ein Preisbereich von 30-70€ abgedeckt ist. Als Mauspad nutze ich eines aus Stoff.
Der Test wird von mir in gewohnter Qualität und nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen mit Freude erstellt.

Ion


----------



## Laudian (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - jetzt für die Gaming-Mäuse bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich auch gerne für den Test der Gigabyte XM 300 bewerben.

Da die linke Maustaste meiner G700 leider nicht mehr zuverlässig funktioniert, habe ich gerade eine G900 bestellt. Mit der XM 300 hätte ich dann 3 Mäuse unterschiedlichster Preisklassen zum Vergleich hier.
Deswegen würde ich da auch den ersten Schwerpunkt des Tests setzen: *Inwiefern ist der Preis der teureren Modelle gerechtfertigt ?* Dazu werde ich zum einen objektiv feststellbare Unterschiede bewerten (Lieferumfang, technische Details, Funktionsumfang) und zum anderen subjektive Unterschiede (Wie gut liegen die Mäuse in der Hand, wie gut lassen sich die Sondertasten erreichen...).
Insbesondere der letzte Punkt ist mir wichtig. Bei einem Test bei Media Markt musste ich vor 3 Tagen erst feststellen, dass nur eine der dort ausliegenden Mäuse vernünftig in meiner Hand liegt und bei gerade einmal bei zweien die Daumentasten ohne Verrenkungen und zuverlässig erreichbar waren.

Da ich mir mit der Logitech Skripting API auch gerne eigene Befehle programmiere, würde ich auch gerne die *"Xtreme-Makro-Engine" von Gigabyte als zweiten Schwerpunkt* genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Wie ernst ist etwa die Aussage gemeint, dass sich "beliebige Befehle programmieren lassen" ? Wie gut sind die Funktionen dokumentiert ? Logitechs Lua-API setzt dort meiner Meinung nach sehr Hohe Maßstäbe, ist aber bei weitem nicht perfekt. Eine einfache Makroaufzeichnung würde mir aber heute nicht mehr ausreichen.
Hier ein kleines Logitech-Beispielskript, welches eine Autorun Funktion implementiert:


Spoiler





```
status = 0

function OnEvent(event, gkey, family)
	mkey = GetMKeyState()
	if gkey == 5 and mkey == 1 then
		if event == "G_PRESSED" then
			if status == 0 then
				status = 1
				PressKey("w")
			elseif status == 1 then
				status = 0
				ReleaseKey("w")
			end
		end
	end
end
```




Da ich wegen meines sehr vollen Schreibtisches üblicherweise mit kabellosen Mäusen spiele stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, inwiefern das Kabel beim Spielen stört. Das anschließbare Kabel der G700 ist leider sehr dick, schwer und starr und zum Spielen eher unbrauchbar.  Hier muss eine kabelgebundene Maus natürlich mehr liefern.


Edit: Achso, ich spiele ausschließlich mit Palm-Grip.

MfG
Laudi

PS: Leider weiß ich jetzt schon, dass keine der Mäuse jemals an meine alte MX Revolution heranreichen wird, möge Logitech doch bitte endlich eine Neuauflage bringen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- *Pronounta*
- *Braineater*
- *DerKabelbinder*
- *swanny1* 
- *Laudian*

Die Pakete wurden soeben von mir für den Versand vorbereitet und sollten euch noch vor dem Wochenende erreichen. Nicht wundern beim Auspacken: Ich habe euch noch ein kleines Gimmick mitreingepackt, vom dem wir zufällig fünf Stück übrig hatten. Es hat nichts mit dem Lesertest zu tun und ihr könnt damit machen, was ihr wollt.


----------



## Braineater (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Meine Maus konnte ich gestern bereits in Empfang nehmen


----------



## Pronounta (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



Braineater schrieb:


> Meine Maus konnte ich gestern bereits in Empfang nehmen



Ich auch schon. 
Wobei ich meine Eindrücke hier mal nicht schildern werde.


----------



## Laudian (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Bei mir ist dagegen gestern die erste Zustellung fehlgeschlagen, heute werde ich sie aber wohl annehmen können 

Edit: War wohl doch nicht die Maus gestern. DPD war gerade noch einmal da, das Paket war leider nicht für mich ^^

Edit2: Und da war gerade der DHL-Bote, jetzt hab ich die Maus


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Auch bei mir ist die Sendung gestern angekommen 

Vielen lieben Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal für die Bereitstellung des Samples!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

swanny1 hat mich gestern angeschrieben, damit hat die Zustellung bei allen geklappt. 
Solltet ihr auf Probleme stoßen (Testmuster defekt o. ä.), dann natürlich bitte melden.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Da hast du aber Gas gegeben Stephan, top 

Viel Spaß beim testen, bin auch eure Berichte gespannt.


----------



## Braineater (1. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Mein Test ist fertig: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 Gamingmaus - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Meinerseits werde ich voraussichtlich wohl noch ein-zwei Tage länger (Mo-Di) brauchen, da ich seit Dienstag nicht wirklich lange Zugriff aufs Vorbereitungsforum hatte. Ich hoffe mal, dass das Forum wenigstens die nächsten Tage einigermaßen stabil läuft.

Hätte das Ganze jetzt übrigens auch gerne in eine PN an Stephan gepackt, aber derzeit funktioniert hier ja wieder garnichts...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Kleiner Tip:
Schreib es in Word. Wenn man einmal die Formatierungszeichen kopiert hat, ist es viel übersichtlicher als im kleinen Fenster der Forentexteingabe


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Aber ich verfasse die Texte samt Einbindung der Bilder eigentlich ganz gerne direkt im Editor, damit ich nachher nicht viel ummodeln muss.

Derzeit bleibt aber wohl echt nichts Anderes übrig, als lokal zu schreiben


----------



## Laudian (7. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Also ich würde den Test ja wirklich gerne hochladen, aber aktuell ist da leider nichts zu machen. Ab und zu gelingt es mir mal, ein Bild im Forum hochzuladen, aber wenn das in dem Tempo weitergeht sitze ich übermorgen noch am Bilderupload...

Ich werde meine Bemühungen also auch ruhen lassen, bis das Forum wieder vernünftig läuft ^^


----------



## Pronounta (7. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Bei mir verhalten sich die Server auch sehr willkürlich. Ich schreibe grad alles in Word vor und werde es hoffentlich morgen hochladen. Je nachdem, wann es keine Probleme mehr gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Aufgrund der Serverprobleme  gibt es ein paar Tage extra Zeit. Neuer Abgabetag ist der 12. August.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es diese Woche noch was wird  

*Kleine Frage an die anderen Teilnehmer:*
wie verhält sich bei euch eigentlich die vordere Seitentaste?
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sie gearde beim leichten Antippen doch recht stark umherklappert. Hab das Ganze für den Anfang erstmal nur als Notiz bei der Verarbeitung vermerkt. Nach längerem Praxistest fällt mir die Bedienung dann aber doch immer schwerer. Fühlt sich an, als wäre die Taste nicht richtig im Gehäuse befestigt. Klickt sich letzten Endes auf jeden Fall deutlich schwergängiger, als die hintere Seitentaste.

Merkwürdigerweise hat ein Bekannter genau das gleiche Problem mit seiner XM300.
Sind eure Samples ebenfalls davon betroffen?


----------



## Laudian (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Dass die vordere Seitentaste wesentlich schwerer zu drücken ist als die hintere, kann ich bestätigen. Durchaus auch in einem Maße, das ich als unangenehm empfinde. Da sie auch ein anderes Geräusch macht vermute ich, dass da ein anderer Schalter verbaut ist.
Klappern tut sie bei mir aber nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Würde mich wundern, wenn dort unterschiedliche Switches direkt nebeneinander verbaut wären 

Wie dem auch sei.
Bei  meinem Sample hat die Taste jedenfalls ein klein wenig Spiel in die  tiefe, aber vor allem nach oben und unten hin. Mit dem Daumen kann man  sie dann relativ einfach nach oben oder unten ziehen und beim schnellen Umherbewegen auch ein  deutliches Klappern hören.
Empfinde das schon als relativ störend.  Insbesondere dann, wenn man die Taste mal länger gedrückt halten muss.  Da agiert sie schon recht schwammig und schwergängig... kein Vergleich zur hinteren Taste, welche sich wirklich deutlich besser bedienen lässt.


----------



## Laudian (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Also die Taste hat schon etwas Spiel nach oben / unten, aber nicht so viel, dass es mich stören würde.


----------



## Braineater (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Bei mir gehen beide Tasten auch minimal unterschiedlich. Wobei man das wirklich nur spürt, wenn man wirklich drauf achtet. Wackeln tut aber nichts. Und die Switches sind bei beiden Tasten von TTC.

Ich vermute das der Unterschied durch die Hebelwirkung der Tasten entsteht. Die Hintere ist ja fast doppelt so lang und sollte dadurch doch theoretisch rein physikalisch leichter gehen? (Meine Schulzeit liegt schon ein Paar Jähren zurück xD)

Bei den anderen Mäusen, die ich hier habe, kann ich ein ähnliches Verhalten beobachten (sowohl akkustisch als auch taktil), wenn die Tasten unterschidlich lang sind.


----------



## Ion (10. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Momentan scheint das Forum ja zu laufen - wäre demnach die beste Möglichkeit zum hochladen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 Ã— Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Das wird wohl leider nichts...


> Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.



Ich denke mal, bei knapp 30.000 Zeichen ohne Leerzeichen (kein Witz) bin ich da gut dabei 
*
Edit #1: *Hab die Taste mal per Video eingefangen:
Gigabyte XM300: klappernde Seitentaste - YouTube

*Edit #2:
*Kann meinen Artikel leider immer noch nicht finalisieren:
Seit drei Tagen immer wieder down die Seite...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Da das Forum inzwischen wieder gut zu erreichen ist, es teilweise aber noch Probleme im Vorbereitungsforum gab (gibt?), muss der fertige Test erst bis Montag 12:00 eingereicht werden, ihr habt also noch dieses Wochenende zum Aufpolieren zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Habe meinen soeben noch hochgeladen:
[Review] Gigabyte XM300: DeathAdder zum kleinen Preis?

Um den Text speichern zu können, musste ich übrigens jeweils über den erweiterten Editor gehen und bei so ziemlicher jeder Aktion ein Capture ausfüllen.


----------



## Laudian (15. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Also bei mir funktioniert es bis jetzt noch immer nicht. Im normalen Editor bekomme ich die Meldung "Der Text, den sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz.", wenn ich auf den erweiterten Editor wechseln möchte, muss ich ein Captcha eingeben und werde danach auf eine weiße Seite geleitet.


----------



## Pronounta (15. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



Laudian schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert es bis jetzt noch immer nicht. Im normalen Editor bekomme ich die Meldung "Der Text, den sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz.", wenn ich auf den erweiterten Editor wechseln möchte, muss ich ein Captcha eingeben und werde danach auf eine weiße Seite geleitet.



Das Problem mit der weißen Seite hatte ich auch gestern- hat mich mindestens 1-2 Stunden gekostet, weil ich beim Zurückgehen auf den Editor viel verloren hatte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Vor dem Abschicken des Formulars würde ich den ganzen Text einfach einmal in den Zwischenspeicher nehmen. Das erspart einem den Frust, wenn das Capture ins Leere führt 

Hab gefühlt auch mindestens doppelt so lange für den Thread gebraucht...


----------



## Pronounta (15. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hab gefühlt auch mindestens doppelt so lange für den Thread gebraucht...



Eigentlich hab ich absichtlich extra gegen Mitternacht angefangen, um zwischen 2-3 Uhr mit dem Thread fertig zu werden (Fotos und Text waren schon angelegt und bereit) und dann so langsam ins Bett zu gehen. Tja, saß bis halb 6 dran. 

Und dann war ich schon sehr weit und der Fehler mit der weißen Seite trat auf. 

Ich setz mich auch jetzt wieder ran, um den Thread fertig zu bekommen. Werde das mit dem Zwischenspeicher wohl machen müssen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Musste glaube ich auch rund drei mal neu anfangen, bis der Text samt Bildern allmählich gespeichert/akzeptiert wurde.

Die derzeit verlängerten Arbeitszeiten gelten wohl nicht nur für die Wartungadrohne


----------



## Pronounta (15. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

So, jetzt kann ich Bold nicht mehr abschalten und mein ganzer Text ist aus irgendeinem Grund unumkehrbar fett.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Wie siehst eigentlich aus?
Sehe bisher nur zwei Reviews, die im Unterforum sogar schon wieder etwas nach unten gerutscht sind.

Kommt da noch was? 😁


----------



## Laudian (18. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich probiere es nachher noch einmal, bisher konnte ich die Bilder nicht / kaum bearbeiten, und ich habe auch nicht wirklich Lust mich durch 500 Captchas zu klicken.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Also bei mir hats iegendwie funktioniert. Musste zwar ebenfalls die 500 Captchas (die mit den Straßenschildern und Anschlagflächen ) beantworten und dabei jeweils immer erstmal im den erweiterten Modus gelangen, um irgendetwas ändern zu können. Aber am Ende hats mit etwas Zeitaufwand dann doch irgendwie hingehauen 

Ist natürlich höchst suboptimal, keine Frage. Aber mittlerweile sollte es, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, doch eigentlich keine Captchas mehr geben...?

Seit drei Tagen immer wieder down die Seite...


----------



## Pronounta (18. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile sollte es, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, doch eigentlich keine Captchas mehr geben...?



Sehr gut.  Bei mir trat das Problem mit der weißen Seite nämlich immer wieder auf.

Aufgrund einen Editor-Bugs (mein halber Text wurde aus irgendeinem Grund in Bold reinkopiert und das lässt sich nicht änden- auch nicht, wenn ich den Text nochmal reinkopiere) werde ich alles von neu formattieren müssen und denke und hoffe, dass ich heute die Zeit dazu finde. Falls nicht, erscheint die Review im schlimmsten Fall Morgen gegen Mittag/Abend.


----------



## Braineater (21. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Und wie schauts aus mit den letzten 3 Tests? Haben sich die Probleme mit der Forensoftware etwas gelegt?

@Pronounta: Du könntest mal den erweiterten Editor abschalten und schauen ob die Tags irgendwo komisch gesetzt wurden. Ich hatte das Problem auch mal als sich zwei Tags unglücklich überschnitten hatten.


----------



## Pronounta (21. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



Braineater schrieb:


> Und wie schauts aus mit den letzten 3 Tests? Haben sich die Probleme mit der Forensoftware etwas gelegt?



Ja, funktioniert alles mittlerweile. Hatte etwas mehr zu tun, als ich erhofft hatte, deshalb verspätet sich die Review leicht, aber erwarte sie sehr bald.



Braineater schrieb:


> @Pronounta: Du könntest mal den erweiterten Editor abschalten und schauen ob die Tags irgendwo komisch gesetzt wurden. Ich hatte das Problem auch mal als sich zwei Tags unglücklich überschnitten hatten.



Hab schon nen neuen Thread aufgemacht, um das Problem zu entgehen. Trotzdem danke. Merk ich mir fürs nächste Mal.


----------



## Pronounta (26. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Kleines Update:

Ich entschuldige mich nochmal für die Verzögerungen. Ich stelle gerade die Review fertig und gehe davon aus, dass sie in etwa in einer Stunde hochgeladen sein wird, eventuell etwas länger, mal gucken wie lange ich brauche. 

Nur was ist denn mit den anderen Reviewern? Laudian hat seine Verzögerungen ja auch hier im Thread kommuniziert, nur swanny1 sagte bis jetzt absolut nichts.


----------



## Laudian (26. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Sry, ich war das letzte Wochenende Zelten und habe jetzt unter der Woche auch fast keine Zeit. Diesen Sonntag sollte ich aber Zeit haben, Samstag muss ich bei der Hitze wahrscheinlich im Betrieb meiner Eltern stundenlang Gräber gießen ^^


----------



## Pronounta (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

So Leute, bin dann fertig. Hat doch länger gedauert als erwartet. 

[REVIEW] Die Gigabyte XM300- eine günstige Maus für ambitionierte Spieler?

Hab den Platzhalter für eventuelle Zusätze mal dagelassen.


----------



## Braineater (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



Pronounta schrieb:


> ...
> Laudian hat seine Verzögerungen ja auch hier im Thread kommuniziert, nur swanny1 sagte bis jetzt absolut nichts.



swanny1 war am 27.07. das letzte Mal online. Ich bezweifle ja fast, das wir von ihm nochmal was hören ^^


----------



## Pronounta (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



Braineater schrieb:


> swanny1 war am 27.07. das letzte Mal online. Ich bezweifle ja fast, das wir von ihm nochmal was hören ^^



Wer nimmt an so etwas hier teil, nur um dann keine Review zu veröffentlichen wenn er gewinnt.


----------



## Braineater (29. August 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ist glaube nicht das erste Mal, dass sowas hier bei den Lesertests passiert  Nunja, ich könnte sowas nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Aber vll ist swanny ja auch im Kontakt mit Stephan direkt.

@Laudian: Wie lange brauchst du noch ca?


----------



## JackA (1. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ganz einfach: Bedingung war ein Review in Zeitraum X zu veröffentlichen, um die Maus behalten zu dürfen. Da das nicht passiert ist, muss die Maus im Neuzustand zurück gesendet werden oder eventuelle Schäden, bzw. die komplette Maus zur UVP bezahlt werden.
Das ist wenigstens dann ein kleines Pflaster für die, die für so einen "Schmarotzer" nicht gezogen worden sind.


----------



## Ion (1. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



Braineater schrieb:


> Aber vll ist swanny ja auch im Kontakt mit Stephan direkt.



Wie denn, per Post oder was?
Ist natürlich schön unfair gegenüber den anderen, vertrauenswürdigeren Usern, die sich ebenfalls für den Test beworben haben.
Natürlich sollen auch nicht immer die gleichen hier Tests schreiben, doch bei komplett neuen Usern läuft man eben Gefahr das sowas wie jetzt passiert ..


----------



## Braineater (1. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Eventuell per PN? ^^ Man kann ja das Profil durchaus auch so einstellen, das keiner sieht wenn man online ist 

Wobei das schon recht unwahrscheinlich ist, denn dann hätte er sich vermutlich auch hier mal gemeldet.


----------



## Laudian (1. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

So, ich habe heute dann auch endlich mal die Zeit gefunden, den Rest vom Review hochzuladen. Sollte in 2-3 Stunden dann fertig sein ^^

Tut mir echt Leid, dass sich das jetzt so lange hingezogen hat, aber nachdem die Probleme im Forum behoben waren, war auch mein Urlaub leider vorbei.


----------



## Ion (1. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



Braineater schrieb:


> Eventuell per PN? ^^ Man kann ja das Profil durchaus auch so einstellen, das keiner sieht wenn man online ist



Diese Einstellung betrifft nur diese kleine grüne LED neben deinem Username 
Für Mods/Admin ist die ohnehin ohne Wirkung, wir sehen immer wer online ist und wer nicht.

Die Anzeige im Profil hingegen zeigt die tatsächliche Anwesenheit. Und dort steht nun mal, dass der User seit über einem Monat nicht mehr online war, sprich sich nicht eingeloggt oder sonst irgendwas getan hat.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich habe ihn noch mal angeschrieben. Aber für den ausgelobten Preis kommt er nicht mehr infrage. Das machen die vier fertigen Tests unter sich aus.


----------



## Laudian (1. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Hrmpf, wird heute wohl doch nichts mehr. Kurz bevor ich fertig bin, zickt das Forum wieder rum... "Der eingegebene Text ist zu kurz". Wenn ich in den erweiterten Editor möchte, muss ich nen Captcha eingeben und werde dann auf eine weiße Seite geleitet.

Das hat doch eben noch so toll geklappt...


----------



## keks4 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Hat sich swanny1 jetzt mal gemeldet?


----------



## Pronounta (4. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



keks4 schrieb:


> Hat sich swanny1 jetzt mal gemeldet?



"Letzte Aktivität: 27.07.2016"

Eher nicht


----------



## keks4 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Wird bei Tapatalk leider nicht angezeigt wann der User das letzte mal Online war


----------



## Badt (5. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Wo bleiben eigentlich die letzten Tests? Ich finde das von den "Erwählten" ehrlich gesagt etwas mau, es war ja Zeit genug bis jetzt. Ich hoffe PCGH berücksichtigt das entsprechend bei der Vergabe des Preises.


----------



## Braineater (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

@Laudian: Was ist nun eigentlich mit deinem Test? Es ist ja nun auch schonwieder über eine Woche her, dass du deinen Uploadversuch gestartet hattest und bis auf wenige, seltene Ausnahmen läuft das Forum seit mindestens 3 Wochen wieder problemlos.
Ich will mich hier auch nicht unbeliebt machen oder den Moralapostel mimen und ich kann es auch durchaus nachvollziehen, wenn man die Woche über mal nicht soviel Zeit hat. Aber wenn man sich schon für solch eine Aktion bewirbt, dann sollte man sich halt etwas zusätzliche Zeit schaffen oder halt die Wochenenden intensiver nutzen, denn du hast dich ja immerhin aus freien Stücken auf den Test beworben. Außerdem haben es die anderen ja auch irgendwie geschafft. Normalerweise müsste der Text doch auch fertig geschrieben sein oder sehe ich das falsch? Denn wir hatten ja alle ursprünglich den 07.08. als Ziel und entsprechend hätte bis dahin alles theoretisch fertig sein müssen.

Eventuell sollte einer der Verantwortlichen nochmal einen konkreten Termin setzen, nach dem dann hier aber auch wirklich Schluss ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Will jetzt auch niemandem in Misskredit bringen, aber ich hab mich da an den zuletzt gestellten Termin (Montag, 15. Aug, 12 Uhr) gehalten 
War auch nicht gerade angenehm, bis morgens vier/fünf Uhr den ganzen Kram andauernd neu reinkopieren und dabei jeweils ein Captcha bestätigen zu müssen. Aber da muss man dann halt durch. Das verstehe ich auch als meine Pflicht sowohl der Redaktion als auch der Community gegenüber, wenn ich mich für solch einen Test bewerbe und keine weitere Kommunkation stattfindet, dass der Termin weiter aufgeschoben werden darf.

Ist jetzt mit den Serverproblemen organisatorisch natürlich arg schiefgelaufen. Da will ich auch niemandem einen Strick draus drehen.
Aber mittlerweile müsste dann doch wieder Normalität eingekehrt sein. Da hätte man sich doch mindestens das nächste Wochenende nehmen und das Ganze hochladen können. Und falls es aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen mit dem Editor _immernoch nicht_ hinhauen oder einfach nicht genügend Zeit vorhanden sein sollte: ein Dokument lässt sich inklusive Bildern nötigenfalls doch auch als PDF bereitstellen


----------



## Braineater (12. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Schade, dass sich hier nach dem Wochenende immer noch nichts weiter getan hat. Der letze Abgabetermin liegt nun heute genau vier Wochen zurück...Vielleicht sollte man hier langsam mal einen Schlussstrich ziehen?


----------



## keks4 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich hoffe mal die schlechten Erfahrungen bei diesem lesertest wirken sich nicht auf zukünftige Aktionen dieser Art aus, das wäre etwas unschön...

Die bis jetzt erschienenen Reviews sind übrigens sehr Informativ und gut geschrieben


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich mache es jetzt kurz & schmerzlos: Danke an alle, die ihre Reviews veröffentlicht haben (oder das noch bald machen, Laudian, zwinker)

Aber ich denke, ihr seid einig mit mir, dass man irgendwann einen Schlussstrich ziehen sollte. Von daher bekommt Braineater nun die ausgelobte Grafikkarte für seinen Test hier:
[REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 Gaming Maus - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?

Trotzdem wäre es toll, wenn Laudian für das Summary der Tests noch sein Teil aus dem Vorbereitungsforum fertigstellt.

Danke!


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Grafikkarte  Alle fertigen Tests sind sehr gelungen. Ihr habt alle einen tollen Job gemacht. Von mir ein Daumen hoch für euch alle


----------



## Braineater (15. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Wooohhhhhoooooooo 

Geil!!!!!!

Dankeschön  

Da hat sich der Aufwand ja ausgezahlt


----------



## Pronounta (15. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Braineater, mmn. verdient, wobei mir der Test des Kablbinders auch sehr gefallen hat. 



target2804 schrieb:


> Alle fertigen Tests sind sehr gelungen. Ihr habt alle einen tollen Job gemacht. Von mir ein Daumen hoch für euch alle



Danke für die netten Worte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur neuen GTX  

Und Danke an Thilo für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Laudian (16. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

So, ich habe meinen Test auch endlich fertiggestellt:
Gigabyte XM 300 Lestertest Laudian

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Grafikkarte Braineater, dein Test ist wirklich gut gelungen 

Ansonsten möchte ich mich noch einmal bei allen für die inzwischen doch recht deutliche Verspätung meines Testes entschuldigen.


----------



## keks4 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Und wie sieht es mit Swanny1 aus, muss der die Maus jetzt zurück geben?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (17. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



keks4 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit Swanny1 aus, muss der die Maus jetzt zurück geben?



Wenn er nicht greifbar ist? Schwer sowas zu machen.
Zwar gibt es für den Tests Spielregeln, aber ich weiß nicht wie sowas rechtlich aussieht.
Wir sollten den Thread aber auch nicht so zuspamen ^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Er wird doch sichrlich eine Adresse für den Versand angegeben haben.
An die wird er dann wohl auch die entsprechende Rechnung bekommen


----------



## Braineater (21. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Mein Gewinn ist heute angekommen! Danke nochmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. September 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 5 × Gigabyte XM300 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Viel Spaß mit der Karte! 
Hier findet ihr unsere Zusammenfassung: Gaming-Maus Gigabyte XM300: Das meinen die Lesertester


----------

